# FTA Satellite



## gomezma1

For you FTA people. What is the best satellite to view english programming for FTA without pirating. Can you get subscription also?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

gomezma1 said:



> For you FTA people. What is the best satellite to view english programming for FTA without pirating. Can you get subscription also?


There are several FTA signals off multiple satellites that you could aquire. As to which bird would appeal to you depends on your specific programming tastes/neds. You could always go with a 33-36" dish on an hh motor mount using an invacom QPH-031 lnb. this would allow you the most flexability in aquiring multiple satellites with a single dish/lnb. the invacom model I referred to incoporates both linear and circular polarity outputs.


----------



## P Smith

check www.lyngsat.com what English program is most desirable for you


----------



## padrino

church channels or regular?


----------



## gomezma1

regular channels.


----------



## Jon Ellis

A good site to check is http://www.ftalist.com/index.php.

There really aren't many "regular" channels left on FTA, mostly just PBS and smaller news channels. Most of the mainstream channels went away when Equity Broadcasting went bankrupt a few years ago. You can find a lot of international programming, religious channels, and home shopping.


----------



## BattleZone

gomezma1 said:


> regular channels.


There is very little "mainstream" programming available FTA. If a channel is worth money, they generally are going to charge for it, and it won't be sent "in the clear".


----------



## gordonkearse

Most people starting out in fta point their dish at Galaxy 19 (97W). It has more channels available than any other fta satellite -- about 250. But 90 percent of those are foreign programming.

Its still a decent first test of new equipment. I've moved up to a ten footer and enjoy lots of c-band hd programming on about 25 satellites. I still watch the ku programming some, too.

I upgraded an old Pansat 9200 to DVB-S2. Its slow scanning but fine otherwise.
The initial investment was pricey. But that's 2007 technology.

The newer Openbox S9 scans faster, I hear. And its cheap.

The AZ box gets 4:2:2 (whatever that is)!:eek2::eek2::eek2:

Have a great fta day. Happy satellite hunting.


----------



## SayWhat?

I keep threatening to try this, but I haven't convinced myself there's enough up there to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Davenlr

For replacement of cable/dbs, no. For hobby use, niche programming, free sports feeds, international stuff, and religious stuff, yes. Most of the good stuff is on C band, and requires a 8 to 10' motorized dish, and time to research where the feeds are, move the dish, scan them in, etc. Its not for the couch potato type.

For stuff you will never see on cable/dbs (like the Latin baseball league games, international news, foreign language, spanish programming, live sports feeds, big 6 network feeds in all 4 time zones, and stuff like that, its great.


----------



## SayWhat?

> big 6 network feeds in all 4 time zones, and stuff like that,


See, that's the kind of thing I'd be looking for. Aren't there still some local stations there also?


----------



## P Smith

There is 'motorsport' site where all the 'crazy about FTA, C and Ku' ppl posting all the quickly updating info each minute.


----------



## Davenlr

SayWhat? said:


> See, that's the kind of thing I'd be looking for. Aren't there still some local stations there also?


Networks are available on C band from Puerto Rico (All SD except ABC). These are really the New York affiliates with Puerto Rico inserts.

ABC all timezone feeds available (HD)
CBS all timezone feeds available (HD)
NBC all timezone feeds available (HD)
NBC Wyoming (SD)
This tv network
CW network
RTV network
MeTV network
Fox is scrambled except for a couple SD affiliates you can still watch
PBS HD East and West HD, PBS SD, PBS create, PBS world
NASA HD

Those are the network channels I am aware of.


----------



## SayWhat?

But that's all C-Band. I guess I misread that you were talking about the smaller dish FTA systems.


----------



## sadoun

SayWhat

You seem to be a satellite fanatic, looking at your posts count.

I would get a motorized KU bundle kit to start with. Also, check the FTA lists at

http://www.satbeams.com/channels


----------



## rid0617

I know this topic is kind of old but figured I'd throw my 2 cents worth in. I have been FTA with an HH motor for years and never tire of it. It will never replace cable but it has channels interesting enough to take your time for hours.

I get 539 channels, a little over 100 are in English. I spend most of my time watching the live feeds. There are news channels that will actually give you the news without the corporate left or right slant. Majority of it is commercial free.


----------



## gomezma1

moderator, please extinguish this post please.


----------



## o-winton

In my opinion the best sat is the one at 97W. Hundreds of channels.


----------



## P Smith

If you will install HH-motor you could find more interesting channels.


----------



## sattvmax

HH motor probably the best option to give you access to every free channel in the satellite arc from your location. HH can be a little tricky to set up but once it is going you wont look back. sattvmax.com


----------

